# Roku can't connect to internet



## navfan (Jun 6, 2011)

I have two Roku units and neither can connect to the internet with my Motorola sbg901 wireless modem. Up until just a few days ago I was able to connect just fine. I called my ISP (Cableone) and tried to have them change my DNS settings to open DNS to see if that fixed the problem but they said they wouldn't do that. Any advice?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

How are your boxes connected, wired or wireless?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Navfan: DNS is not the issue. I have seen Roku devices fail on multiple modems, and as you mentioned you were able to connect just fine until a few days ago. The problem with Roku is that they are following a script or troubleshooting flow and wont go past changing the DNS information. Besides that particular modem you cannot change the DNS information.

What error messages are you getting? With the SBG901, you can create a second wireless network and have it unsecured. If you are getting connectivity issues, try a unsecure network and see if you can go with that.

If you need any further information, PM me.

srhoades: Primarily Ruko boxes are wireless.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I have one, and I have mine hardwired, which is why I asked.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

srhoades said:


> I have one, and I have mine hardwired, which is why I asked.


huh... i didn't know it had ethernet connection... good to know... :up: considering the OP mentioned the SBG901, which is wireless, I naturally assumed the connection was wireless.


----------



## navfan (Jun 6, 2011)

They are both connected wirelessly.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Remove any wireless security and see if they will connect. If so re-enable the wireless security and try to connect again.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Navfan: if you are unsure on how to unsecure the modem, please contact us at 1-877-692-2253. (Yes, I work for CableOne )

If you do get a hold of someone, they will be able to set the Guest Network up for you as an unsecured wireless network as a temporary connection. If the Ruko player connects wirelessly with no security, then it looks like there is a problem with the Ruko connecting to a secured network. We can clear out the settings and start from the beginning to ensure its not the modem.

Just to let you know, I did help a customer out with the same issue. They could not connect on a secured wireless network, but were able to set via an unsecured network... I'm thinking this is a hardware issue with the Roku players but I can't say for sure because I haven't had a lot of calls to confirm or deny it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's definitely not a limitation of the Roku box. They support wireless encryption. I'm running mine now with WPA2.


----------



## navfan (Jun 6, 2011)

I will try to connect without security and see what happens. If that does not work, I may exchange wireless modem for wired modem and use a router and see if that makes a difference. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## navfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, so I enabled a guest network without security and was still unable to connect to that network. Noticed last night that my Samsung Blu-ray player is also not able to connect anymore to the internet either.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

navfan said:


> Okay, so I enabled a guest network without security and was still unable to connect to that network. Noticed last night that my Samsung Blu-ray player is also not able to connect anymore to the internet either.


In that case, contact us so we can troubleshoot that modem, if it doesn't work again then you are more than welcome to swap the modem for a new wireless modem, or do a wired modem with a router in place, whatever is easiest for you. If you do decide to go with a new wireless modem, check with the local office if they have the SBG6580 modem. That is the newest modem that we lease out.


----------



## navfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Back in business- Okay. I ditched the Motorola sbg901 and went with Motorola sb5101u modem paired with a Belkin router. Went into the router SSID settings and changed protected mode to off. Everything went smooth and both Rokus now able to stream Netflix. My question is- by changing protected mode to off am I opening myself to security issues? Encryption is still on.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

not too sure about the protection mode, but as long as you are using WPA or WPA2 with a password you should be fine.

I will get with our techicians here because as mentioned I have seen a few people with the Roku players not connecting to the modem... this would be something we need to get resolved if we have more people with this device.


----------



## navfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you Couriant and all others who commented. I appreciated all your suggestions.


----------

